# Are these glofish?(if no, then what are they?)



## ClementineGuppy336 (Nov 12, 2018)

I got these fish from a pet store a few days ago... There were labelled as "orange zebras" but the store owner didn't know what they are...
I suspect that they are glofish (especially the bright orange one, I'm not that sure about the other one, it might be leucistic but i don't know)

What do you people think they are?
(Picture of both are attached)


----------



## Lozbynoe (Nov 12, 2018)

*Little advice*

Hi I got given two of there's beautiful fish a few days ago there perfect in my tank but just trying to work out exactly what type of cichilid they are??


----------



## ClementineGuppy336 (Nov 12, 2018)

Show me a front view picture and I'd say it probably is a blood parrot cichlid.....
By the way, you reply to my thread with answers and not questions of your own 🙃


----------



## Lozbynoe (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi I'm sorry I'm new here couldn't work out where I post lol.. but thanks for the help


----------



## troubledtetra444 (Nov 13, 2018)

Looks like zebra danios though, and kinda funny how a fish store owner doesn't know what he/she's selling


----------



## ClementineGuppy336 (Nov 12, 2018)

So they are not glofish? Then what are they? There are no ordinary zebra danios... Are they artificially dyed or what? Please help... Thanks


----------



## Mrs. Limpet (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi. I think they might be the glofish zebra Danios. They look like the glofish Danios I have. Glofish come in tetras, danios and barbs now. 




ClementineGuppy336 said:


> So they are not glofish? Then what are they? There are no ordinary zebra danios... Are they artificially dyed or what? Please help... Thanks


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Lozbynoe said:


> Hi I got given two of there's beautiful fish a few days ago there perfect in my tank but just trying to work out exactly what type of cichilid they are??




Those are red severums.

They cost like $40-$50 each at that size


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

ClementineGuppy336 said:


> I got these fish from a pet store a few days ago... There were labelled as "orange zebras" but the store owner didn't know what they are...
> I suspect that they are glofish (especially the bright orange one, I'm not that sure about the other one, it might be leucistic but i don't know)
> 
> What do you people think they are?
> (Picture of both are attached)




They are zebra danios, aka zebra fish. They were the first glofish designed (jellyfish DNA added) to be used as an early warning for water pollution. The idea was that the fish would glow in the presence of toxins. Well that didn’t work out and so in order to recoup the money spent on developing the fish they turned to the aquarium trade. Now there are glofish of all different types of fish. It is not cruel or painful or anything like that - not at all like the dyed fish (aka “painted”).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ClementineGuppy336 (Nov 12, 2018)

jaysee said:


> Lozbynoe said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I got given two of there's beautiful fish a few days ago there perfect in my tank but just trying to work out exactly what type of cichilid they are??
> ...


They most certainly aren't.


----------



## ClementineGuppy336 (Nov 12, 2018)

jaysee said:


> ClementineGuppy336 said:
> 
> 
> > I got these fish from a pet store a few days ago... There were labelled as "orange zebras" but the store owner didn't know what they are...
> ...


So are you sure that they are glofish?(both of them, even the not brightly colored one that looks like it's leucistic?)?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

ClementineGuppy336 said:


> They most certainly aren't.




The fish posted by lozbynoe is absolutely a red severum. Same fish as my avatar....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dharani (Dec 20, 2018)

They appear to be danios. I have the genetically modified neon variety and some of them are also this flesh color.


----------



## plandy (Dec 9, 2018)

Yes, looks like albino zebras.


----------



## Den Socling (Sep 10, 2018)

ClementineGuppy336 said:


> So are you sure that they are glofish?(both of them, even the not brightly colored one that looks like it's leucistic?)?


Just put a black light on them and the color will shine. I have a GloFish Aquarium with black light on one end and white light on the other. It makes things very interesting.


----------

